# Chi è?



## Marjanna (18 Giugno 2020)

Visto che in un altro topic si parlava di età e di invecchiare, vediamo chi indovina per primo chi è ritratto in questo foto (senza usare google!!!).


----------



## Lostris (19 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Visto che in un altro topic si parlava di età e di invecchiare, vediamo chi indovina per primo chi è ritratto in questo foto (senza usare google!!!).
> 
> View attachment 9363




Mi ricorda qualcuno.. ma non saprei.

Boh.. Goria?

Che sono questi quiz?!


----------



## BLMontgomery (19 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Visto che in un altro topic si parlava di età e di invecchiare, vediamo chi indovina per primo chi è ritratto in questo foto (senza usare google!!!).
> 
> View attachment 9363


Possibile sia la Merkel?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Visto che in un altro topic si parlava di età e di invecchiare, vediamo chi indovina per primo chi è ritratto in questo foto (senza usare google!!!).
> 
> View attachment 9363


La Merkel?


----------



## patroclo (19 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La Merkel?


concordo


----------



## Marjanna (19 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La Merkel?


Azz... e io che pensavo non fosse facile! 
Brava! Da cosa l'hai riconosciuta?


----------



## Marjanna (19 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi ricorda qualcuno.. ma non saprei.
> Boh.. Goria?
> Che sono questi quiz?!


Così per gioco


----------



## andrea53 (19 Giugno 2020)

E' bastato leggere lo striscione alle sue spalle


----------



## patroclo (19 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Azz... e io che pensavo non fosse facile!
> Brava! Da cosa l'hai riconosciuta?


dalla spiccata femminilità


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Azz... e io che pensavo non fosse facile!
> Brava! Da cosa l'hai riconosciuta?


Sono arrivata ora. Ma è uguale.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Giugno 2020)

andrea53 ha detto:


> E' bastato leggere lo striscione alle sue spalle


Quello era l'aiuto!


----------



## Marjanna (19 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> dalla spiccata femminilità


Però non avevo specificato che era una donna.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Azz... e io che pensavo non fosse facile!
> Brava! Da cosa l'hai riconosciuta?


La scritta dietro...


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2020)

Non avevo dubbi fosse la Merkel, però riscontro una discreta somiglianza anche con Rod Stewart...


----------



## Marjanna (19 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono arrivata ora. Ma è uguale.


I tratti sono i suoi, ma non mi sembrava così evidente.
La foto è del 1990, aveva 36 anni.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La scritta dietro...


Ah ecco, quindi non era proprio riconoscibile!
Proponi tu una foto, se ti va ovviamente


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Marjanna (19 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 9366


Raoul Bova?


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2020)

No...


----------



## patroclo (19 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però non avevo specificato che era una donna.


di foto sue da ragazza della "Libera gioventù tedesca" nella DDR ne hanno pubblicate parecchie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Giugno 2020)

Chi è?


----------



## Vera (19 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 9366


Sei tu?

La Merkel con quelle bambole è inquietante.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sei tu?


No...
Va beh, le iniziali di nome e cognome sono GC.
E qualcosa da grande questa persona per le bici lo ha fatto.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chi è?


Questo mi ricorda vagamente John Malkovich.


----------



## Vera (19 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No...
> Va beh, le iniziali di nome e cognome sono GC.
> E qualcosa da grande questa persona per le bici lo ha fatto.


Passo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo mi ricorda vagamente John Malkovich.


No....posso dirti che è un cantante morto


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo mi ricorda vagamente John Malkovich.


Comunque è difficile.
A me non suggerisce nulla.


----------



## danny (19 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No....posso dirti che è un cantante morto


Jim Morrison!


----------



## Vera (19 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chi è?


Le labbra inconfondibili di Jim Morrison.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Le labbra inconfondibili di Jim Morrison.


Bravissima banche Danny.. 
Tu da donna...hai notato le labbra ...e chissà che ci faceva con quella boccuccia


----------



## Marjanna (19 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bravissima banche Danny..
> Tu da donna...hai notato le labbra ...e chissà che ci faceva con quella boccuccia


Peccato che Danny sia un uomo, ma è un dettaglio


----------



## Marjanna (19 Giugno 2020)

BLMontgomery ha detto:


> Possibile sia la Merkel?


Ops non avevo visto che avevi indovinato prima tu, avevi il commento in moderazione.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chi è?


Jim Morrison


----------



## Lara3 (19 Giugno 2020)

?


----------



## Lara3 (19 Giugno 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ?


Piccolo aiuto


----------



## danny (20 Giugno 2020)

Scialpi? (lo so che è sbagliato, ma nella seconda foto c'è una vaga somiglianza).

Ps il bimbo in bici è Giuseppe Conte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Piccolo aiuto


Stallone Silvestro


----------



## Marjanna (20 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ps il bimbo in bici è Giuseppe Conte.






danny ha detto:


> E qualcosa da grande questa persona per le bici lo ha fatto.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Scialpi? (lo so che è sbagliato, ma nella seconda foto c'è una vaga somiglianza).
> 
> Ps il bimbo in bici è Giuseppe Conte.


No


----------



## Lara3 (20 Giugno 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stallone Silvestro


No.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Giugno 2020)

E questo chi è?


----------



## Lostris (20 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E questo chi è?


Brad Pitt?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E questo chi è?


Crozza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Giugno 2020)

Errato entrambe...
Non è italiano... è ancora vivo...nonostante la sua vita sballata... è un cantante...
Aiutino....si dica abbia ucciso i suoi gatti in un momento di follia ubriaca....


----------



## Lostris (20 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Errato entrambe...
> Non è italiano... è ancora vivo...nonostante la sua vita sballata... è un cantante...
> Aiutino....si dica abbia ucciso i suoi gatti in un momento di follia ubriaca....


Ozzy osbourne? 

Comunque sono una chiavica a questo gioco, mi ritiro in buon ordine


----------



## Marjanna (20 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ozzy osbourne?
> 
> Comunque sono una chiavica a questo gioco, mi ritiro in buon ordine


Mi sa che ci hai beccato invece.
Forse oltre la foto andrebbe inserito qualche indizio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ozzy osbourne?
> 
> Comunque sono una chiavica a questo gioco, mi ritiro in buon ordine


Bravissima!!!
Ha aiutato il dettaglio dei gatti...certo che se dicevo del pipistrello ..era ancora più semplice


----------



## Lara3 (20 Giugno 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> ?


Dai , la risposta è facile .


----------



## Marjanna (21 Giugno 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai , la risposta è facile .


Io proprio non so chi sia, dai qualche indizio.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Giugno 2020)

E questa giovincella chi è?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E questa giovincella chi è?
> 
> View attachment 9377


Aveva già il seno rifatto o era naturale ?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io proprio non so chi sia, dai qualche indizio.


È uno strabello, ma questo si vede già .


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io proprio non so chi sia, dai qualche indizio.


Cantante... la voce molto sexy.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Giugno 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Aveva già il seno rifatto o era naturale ?


Naturale ancora  Persino con i peli visibili nelle braccia (ora na piallata di photoshop e si leva via tutto).


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Naturale ancora  Persino con i peli visibili nelle braccia (ora na piallata di photoshop e si leva via tutto).


Una faccia conosciuta, ma non so chi sia.
Altri indizi ?


----------



## Marjanna (21 Giugno 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Una faccia conosciuta, ma non so chi sia.
> Altri indizi ?


Pensavo avessi già capito. Un indizio è che ho coperto la marca della birra perchè in parte se è diventata famosa lo deve a quel marchio.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Pensavo avessi già capito. Un indizio è che ho coperto la marca della birra perchè in parte se è diventata famosa lo deve a quel marchio.


Ah ... non bevo tanta birra... non abbastanza per riconoscerla. 
Ma gli uomini dove sono ? Perché non rispondono ?


----------

